# Jig molds



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I want to start making my own jigs but I'm having trouble finding what I want. Does anyone make molds for different weight jigs with 2/0 and 3/0 hooks? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

There are weight and hook combinations for just about every practical combination. Do-It molds are the big one but there are others as well. You don't even want to think custom if you are just getting started. However, modifying a mold to fit the size hook you want be a little more realistic. I've been told Zeiners has the best prices on molds.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was thinking I might have to modify a mold to do what I want thanks for the tip on where to look they are 20 dollars cheaper


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to come up with......... what head/hook combination?


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking for 1/16 - 1/2 with 2/0 and 3/0 hooks to make leadheads for swimbaits


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

http://store.do-itmolds.com/Shake-I...38brHk-32798brCollar-Ring-amp-Barb_p_720.html


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I seen that one and this one https://store.do-itmolds.com/mobile/Gary-Yamamoto-Swimming-Jig_c_79.html. I'm just not sure if I like the hook style


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

A friend of mine pours shake-it jigs for me and i use them pretty often with swimbaits and big twisters. It is not a balanced jig head (it is eye forward) so it does work great for casting plastics. I've also been using some of the tube insert heads (Tube&Tail) for bigger swimbaits because of the bigger hook size.


----------

